# I feel so lonely and isolated



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I just need to spill this somewhere. I struggle with my moods and feel lonely a lot of the time anyway, and I suspect the IVF is making it all seem worse. I feel so alone with this. Nothing from my sister, parents or my friend asking how I am, when I have tried to talk about it I've basically been shushed and told 'it'll all be worth it in the end' because obviously it's guaranteed to work!! I know people have their own stuff going on but I always ask how they are and never get it back. I hate my job but the one thing that is good about this place is I get time off for appointments, no questions asked, so I'm sticking with it for the time being. I've found another job that I think I might apply for, but I'm worried about the impact that might have on future treatment. I just want to disappear for a little while and be someone else.


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi flips

I know it doesn't help but just to say I feel the same. This is why the forum is so important to let off steam to people who understand.


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi flips, 
I also have the Same feelings, altho my sister couldn't be more supporting if she tried, Ive lost both my parents. And dh family couldn't give 2 hoots! My gran is really poorly  and need regular hospital visits my auntie is putting it all on me, I run around left right and centre for others and at the end of the day I'm left thinking why me!! What about me!! Would these people run around after me if I was poorly!! Probley not, dh family haven't even wished us luck of called to see how this cycle is going, they even told us they don't agree with us using a egg donor! They can stick it in there pipe and smoke it! 
I have 2 friends both with their own fertility problems 1 really cares and is always asking how I am, the other is interested altho I don't know if it's out of noseyness! 
Do you have another friend you could talk to??
Is dh there for you too?? 
My dh is great altho he works nites and the evenings are the worse times for the lonelyness to set in, 
Then I go in to a thinking over drive and can't sleep! Think this could be my meds at the moment, 
Have you tried to talk with a Councillor, we saw one when we first started altho I didn't think I needed it, It did help, 
Rant away on here and we will all try and help, we are all in the same boat here, (it's a big boat) 

Sorry for hijacking your thread but I feel like a weights lifted writing it down, 
Good luck and remember your not alone,   
Donna xx


----------



## SophieMatilda (May 3, 2013)

Flips
I am so sorry that you are feeling like this and I do totally understand.
Childlessness and infertility is such a hard cross to bear. I haven't really got much to add from what Donna has already said but I want you to know that I totally get what you are saying and I am sending you a hug.
SophieMatilda.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you feel this way Flips.  I really do know how you feel.

All of this, the infertility, the treatment, the decisions & the feelings of total isolation are just the worst feelings.  It does feel that no one else gets the magnitude and the absolutely constant thoughts and worries about it.  My Mum and sister are fab but in an uber-positive way.  They don't really understand how negative it can make you feel and reprimand me for worrying about the 'what-ifs'.

My DH just doesn't talk about it at all.  I don't know which is worse!  It does drive you into yourself though and I am dreadful for getting so caught up in it that I think of nothing else and nearly make myself sick with worry.  I do think that a counsellor or at least someone to talk to is really important as it can all feel so overwhelming.  I've not really found that person yet, actually it's probably my dog  

Keep talking though, that's the most important thing.  Even if it is to nameless, faceless friends on here.  Sending you loads of


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your replies. Sorry I've not come back to this sooner, it's been a bloody awful week (2 bereavements, and husband's anxiety symptoms have returned). I'm just existing at the moment, getting through one day at a time.


----------

